# Why why why



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Too long to post it all now, but we have today encountered the strangest situation with a caravan and camping warden...........he has totally upset our short break and for no apparent reason to ourselves.

I believe I am a fair person but today has been an experience that I don't wish to repeat, I will post all the details tomorrow but I just wondered if anyone else has encountered 'jobsworth' or I am more important than you type wardens on caravan and camping club sites ? I have now contacted the club with all the details and they have been more than helpful..........thank goodness but this guy really shouldn't be dealing with the public as he has no idea on customer service. :evil: and his Wife (we presume she was his Wife) was just as bad.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

You'll find people like these all over.

I hadd my Mum in the car the other day, and we parked in a very safety conscious space. As I was helping her out of the car, the traffic wooden came up, and told me if I didnt turn the Blue disabled card through 180 degrees I;d get a ticket. 


go figure, they're all onanists, people like that.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hiya but the annoying thing is we feel we did nothing to make him treat us like he did, we tried to talk to him but there was no talking to him if you see what I mean.

As I say I will tell you the story tomorrow,


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I shall wait with baited breath and 2 pounds of support and sympathy.


I'll even PM you a nice cup of coffee, so you can drink it with me, but you have to PM the bikkies. :wink:


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Briarose

What site was it, we had a similar encounter with the C&CC wardens.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Not an excuse, I know, for bad manners or unjust treatment but it sometimes helps me to calm down and stop planning murder if I try to imagine that the person who has offended me has just had a really rotten day and I am the last straw in it !

I've noticed recently that even in places where you could always expect to be treated politely, people are getting more short-tempered and jobsworthy.

Lack of sunshine ? Worry about economics ? I don't know.

You have my sympathy however and hope you manage to get your BP back to normal !

G


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Well it's today, Briarose...I'm waiting for the story...please.

What happened?


Carol


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

We had an experience of problems with site wardens on a C&CC site a couple of years ago but after a few hours there we realised that the husband had a serious illness and his wife was doing the best she could under the circumstances.

One wonders if the C&CC were aware of the situation. If it was then there should have been some 'back up' for the couple. Under those particular circumstances, one would not want to see them ousted out of the position.

I expect the poor man is dead by now.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Briarose, you were not in Hertfordshire were you?? I've recently had the same sort of 'poor service' experience.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Hope its not Kingsbury, I don't want my break ruining  

peedee


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hiya it was St Neots.

I am going to try to put it in a nutshell LOL firstly we rang last week to ask how booked up the site was etc etc a really nice lady told my Husband all about the area etc etc as our friends wanted to join us (Sonesta) and we both weren't exactly sure what days we could have off we left actually booking until this Monday BUT did check on line if there was availability.

Sonesta couldn't come to us until Tues so on Monday we set off for that area and tried to phone the site on the way, but got an answerphone I must admit that I didn't leave a return call number and bearing in mind availibilty was showing on line saw no prob.

Well we arrived on site and it appears we committed two deadly sins, firstly my Husband had no picked up his wallet at home that contains our membership card and secondly we hadn't actually booked.

Once in reception it took my Husband nearly half an hour to actually book us in as the lady on reception was not at all happy that we hadn't got our membership card with us :roll: my Husband asked if she could check on the computor to see that yes we were members he was treated to some lovely comments such as 'you could be anybody bla bla bla' 'there will be thousands with your name' etc etc my Husband insisted that with our surname he would doubt that there would be thousands..............after eventually checking the lady said 'you have expired' meaning our membership, my Husband could not see why that should be the case as he knew we were members, and also explained that could it be possible that our first membership yes had expired BUT sometime ago we rejoined.......the lady was not at all happy with this explanation and decided that we would be booked on as non members and would have to 'take it up with the club and reclaim from them' if we were members.

Don't get me wrong the difference of the £6 non member fee per night wasn't really the issue but the feeling of being uncomfortable as he was made to feel like a criminal to be honest. My Husband came back to the MH to get my bank card for ID and he was by this time not happy but he is the sort to try and not fall out with anyone. As he went back to the office I phoned my friend Sonesta to tell her we had arrived and the site looked very nice....................just up the site was the warden waiting to show us to our pitch and he must have eventually got fed up with waiting as he went off...........the lady in the office we think is his Wife.

Eventually after an approx half hour check in my Husband returned to the MH and was telling me how uncomfortable he had felt etc etc and the male warden walked in front of the MH to our pitch. At one point he leaned into the MH and my Husband explained WHY we had taken so long to check in and the warden excaimed 'that he could have shown me to the pitch, BUT I was too busy on my mobile, weren't you missus' I didn't know whether this was sarcasmn or he was trying to be funny 8O after all how did he know that I could drive or not. anyway like I say he walked in front of the motorhome to the pitch and no way were we going fast as we followed him a matter of a few yards. Once ready to pull onto the pitch he again leaned into the window and reminded my Husband that the speed limit was 4 miles an hour, my Husband wasn't going fast at all and was quite shocked by further comments from the Warden such as ' you could have won the Grand Prix' and ' references to Louis Hamilton'.

Both of us felt so uncomfortable but tried to smile and pass it off as a joke although to be honest we knew it wasn't a joke............at some point during all of this I asked the Warden IF my friend came tomorrow could we have two pitches either side by side or close together...............the Wardens reply 'how long is a piece of string'.

Once he had left us I rang Sonesta again to explain the situation and told her I didn't know what to say ref the following day as obv it wouldn't be the same if we couldn't be at least near to each other for a barbi etc etc so I said best thing to do is now leave it until the morning and see what happened then.

As I say folks I am trying to put this in a nutshell :wink: so next day we got up and my Husband thought the first thing he should do is check with the caravan and camping club the situation ref our membership...........a very helpful lady there confirmed that we were in fact members and gave us our membership number. Knowing the reception was only open until 10.30am and Hubby was not yet dressed and showered he phoned to tell them that we now had the membership number. Guess who answered the phone the male Warden from the night before so Hubby duly gave him the number and again asked about our friends joining us.............we weren't given an answer to that BUT instead my Husband was asked WHY instead of phoning he hadn't come to the office to sort this out :roll: well by this time I must admit my Husband who is normally a very easy going guy was really fed up and answered the Warden with 'because I am on holiday and not yet showered and dressed'.

Again he tried to ask about our friends BUT all this guy could say 'was well they haven't booked yet' and also comments like 'with the weather we are very busy don't you know' and also at some point he said he only had two pitches left.

Why was something so simple made so difficult of course Sonesta hadn't booked as she was waiting to find out IF they could have a pitch next to us :roll: so my Husband just said to the Warden 'oh well we will have to move sites and meet them elsewhere' at no point then did the Warden try to help or look at pitch situations etc etc so we just didn't know what to do did we stay and hope that if our friends came they were at least somewhere near to us, if in fact they could get on with there only being two pitches left.

I then phoned Sonesta and up dated her with the current situation (she may join in on this thread to tell you what happened when she phoned the CCC direct) anyway I said the guy obv has a problem with us and why I and my Husband just didn't know as we have never ever experienced anything like this in the past............so I told Sonesta to phone herself and see what reaction she got. She duly phoned the site just after that but got an answerphone.

Not many minutes later the Warden walked by our MH so my Husband again tried to speak to him ref our friends coming............the guy again made comments about them not booking, and ony having two pitches left he was quite abrubt as he carried on walking away from us, Hubby tried to say 'well can I book for them' again no joy and the last thing we heard as the Warden chunterred off was 'I don't know whats happening one minute to the next' type of comment.

By this time I can tell you we were well and truly fed up and with nearly half a day of our holiday ruined we felt so uncomfortable. I took the dogs a walk and thought that there seemed quite a few pitches empty but of course I didn't know what arrivals there would be later in the day...........my Husband came walking across to me and as we walked back towards our MH met the lady from the reception who he had dealt with the night before. So asked her if she had now been told by the Warden that we were in fact members, all we got in return was not a smile and 'oh dear I am sorry etc' no her face looked as long as a wet weekend while she commented 'well why didn't the club update it then' ermmnnnnnnnnnnnn I am sorry we didn't know the answer to that. My Husband just smiled at her and said 'oh well at least we are members' and at some point she started to walk away whilst exclaiming 'well the best bet next time is not to forget your card'.

We then returned to our MH and decided to move as we felt just so uncomfy and in the meantime Sonesta had informed me that the club had told her on the phone that there were indeed more than two pitches available.

My Husband decided that this treatment warranted a call to the CCC to explain what we had experienced esp as we are in business ourselves and I would be saddened and shocked if any of my staff were to treat customers like this. It wasn't the money that we would lose really that was the issue as we had paid for last night too.

After some discussion with the club and advising them of our experience we decided to leave the site, a very helpful man at the CCC explained that he would now pass this matter on and also ring the site to advise them that we were leaving.

On the way out we stopped to fill up with fresh water now I don't know if by this time the club had phoned the site but the assistant warden came out of his way over to us to ask if we were leaving early, we assumed that he must have been aware of the situation as otherwise why would he have made his way over to us. We did explain a little of what had been happening and I must admit he was lovely and listened it must have been awkward for him as obv he has to work there etc and that I understood.

Not many minutes later the other guy also headed over and also asked if and why we were leaving...........I started to tell him why, but he didn't want to listen or in fact take anything on board ref our friends and at some point even referred to the fact that they still hadn't booked :roll: I told him that Sonesta had in fact telephoned earlier but it was an answer machine...........I could see he was getting quite irate by now and I told him we also knew there were more than two pitches left as Sonesta had phoned the club direct, I also asked him why he had walked away from us earlier rather than talking to us etc he was not happy and said he had jobs to do and the toilets to clean at 11am hmmnn and by this time with a raised voice was calling me MADAM a bit different from the MISSUS of the night before which he used several times. To be honest both my Husband and myself felt very upset as we drove of the site esp as the Warden at that point was totally changing his story and saying he tried to help us :roll: hand on heart folks and I think you all know me pretty well from here the one thing I pride myself on is I just don't tell lies and I felt so upset that I was shaking and could have burst into tears to be honest.

We phoned Sonesta and moved to another site a few miles away, the guy there was so different as he showed us on to his site, I must admit that we did tell him a little of our experience and he also said it is funny you should say that as the old wardens often used to ring here to help people when the grass was flooded or they were full at St Neots and he said this is not now happening and he can only presume that the newer people are not so helpful, that I don't know because obv I don't know if the wardens are new or not.

Maybe it was just us and they didn't like our faces or something but it did spoil the start to our break and the site was lovely so if anyone wants to go there just make sure you book and have your membership card on you :wink: as that seemed to be the biggest upsetting factor to this couple. Sonesta left a message to ring back to her yesterday and it was a good 3 hours later that someone phoned her home phone, and she only knows that as her Daughter checked 1471 of course by then they were on the road to join us. 

There were other bits and bobs but I think I have gone on enough ROFL.

Bouncer please post what has happened to you ! I have now emailed the CCC and also told them that I would be posting this on MHF too.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

WOW some nutshell, had the same treatment myself on a few occasions with the CCC, they seem to attract a certain type of warden trained in being aggressive or unhelpful.

Bob


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

we have encountered this on one or two sites but have also encountered many who are incredibly helpful and friendly. i do wonder if some people go into the job thinking its like a holiday and then realise it isn't. its pretty hard work running a campsite and trying to accomodate many different types of people. i think the rude and abrupt ones went into it thinking it was easy money for sitting in their caravan all day long and occasionally popping out to greet a fellow traveller!!!!


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Briarose

I am sorry you have had a bad experience, but don't let it stop you using the CC&C sites 

For some reason we have always used CC sites, but for the first time in many years we have actually used our CC&C membership. We have, over the last 14 nights spent some time at the following sites and our impression is that it is correctly named "The Friendly Club" The Wardens were absolutely excellent  

Moffat
Luss
Scone
Dunstan Hill

regards

Geoff


----------



## Busty (Apr 3, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your experiences it is so demeaning when these people try to intimidate one.

Perhaps you could make a *formal complaint*about this person who is obviously down the low end of the social scale. As always one meets people without morals and social skills every day.

The best of luck and try not to let this horrible man and wife ruin your week, i am sure they will soon be on the dole.

Busty


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Our situation started when we arrived before 12.00 at C&CC Barnard Castle in May this year and the Warden said we couldn't book in until after 12.00 and for us to go for a drive round Barnard Castle (24ft Motorhome in Barnard Castle does not mix).

We asked if we could park in the late arrival park which was empty they said no.

My wife then said 'right we are going to park in the visitors park and visit our friend who arrived the day before'

They then saw some sense and allowed us to book in and positioned us next to our friend, there were probably 30 spare pitches.

Whilst we were in the wrong arriving prior to 12.00 the reaction and behaviour of the warden was deplorable.

We have been at this game a long time and have never experienced such atrocious customer service from Site Wardens

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

I think you have highlighted a fundamental problem with CC and C&CC sites.

The wardens are usually retirement age so presumably are working because they have to and are surrounded by people the same age who don't have to. Not a good start.

They are on a fixed wage and do not have any ownership of the site. They seem to consider the most important jobs are cleaning the toilets and mowing the grass. 

Consequently (high numbers of) customers are a seen as a problem. On a private site, the owner would consider a full site a bonus.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Broom said:


> Whilst we were in the wrong arriving prior to 12.00 the reaction and behaviour of the warden was deplorable.


Why were you in the wrong ? Thought you were paying for the priviledge to stay on the site.

Derek


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

we went to a site that wouldn't allow us on till 12. we arrived in our 28ft van with granny and her car and caravan behind at 11.30. the warden would not let us on our pitch until 12 although it was empty. we got told to come back at 12. we declined that as there was no space for either of us to turn around and we weren't going to reverse out onto a main road. he made us wait even though we were holding up numerous others who just wanted to get to their already pitched vans. he wouldn't even let us book in and do the paperwork side of things....ridiculous jobsworth
hannah


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

To some of the " Managers " I think that the actual customers are an inconvinience to the general tedium of the day to day running of the site.

Maybe the fact that they work for a " Club " and not for a commercial site, they think they don't have worry about profits and site numbers.

Maybe the C&CC should send their managers to a training course which explains that their site is a going concern, and therefore, they need to provide good customer service and relations, otherwise their tenure will be seriously compramised.

As said previously, in normal, private sites a full site is a bonus, I certainly, as an owner or manager would rather have a site full of happy campers, some or most of which would be repeats. Think if you had posted the name of the site, maybe a number of members of this forum wouldnt go, and their friends wouldnt go, and the explaination of why, could be emailed to the C&CC.

Or, maybe the C&CC need to revieew their recruitment policy, and sort out their management, perhaps, pay the managers according to customer service reaction, and percentage fullness(?)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

hannah29 said:


> . he wouldn't even let us book in and do the paperwork side of things
> hannah


Hannah...no excuse for rudeness but I think you would have found that had he started the paperwork before 12 noon the computer would have automatically charged you for the extra day. We've been in this situation and the wardens were most apologetic- it's not their rule and they didn't like it.
They could have course have let you pitch and then booked you in after the magic hour had struck - as our site did.

Bandaid...I understood that trainee wardens did indeed go on a training course. We stayed at Blackmore- a training site- one w/e when this was happening and, from talking to the trainees and looking at the material ready for them, it looked pretty intensive and useful.

Are you out there Russell - any light to shed ?

G


----------



## kbheal (May 25, 2007)

Hi

we had an experience at a C&CC site in May half term, we had to show both membership cards, it wasn't enough just to show my partners and the lady warden stated that it was now policy to do that or we wouldn't be able to stay!!!!

Broom, it happened to be the Barnard Castle site as well.

However, I must say that I smiled sweetly and went back to the van and rumaged in my bag whilst mummbling under my breath and delivered my card for her to see.

She was very helpful later in the afternoon when we needed directions to walk into Barnard Castle.

I think maybe she was having a bad day and was following the rules set down by the club!!!!

Karen


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

kbheal said:


> I think maybe she was having a bad day and was following the rules set down by the club!!!!


We've met this recently and had it strictly applied. Frankly I think it probably shows more about the changing standards of honesty of potential users of CC and C&CC sites than about jobsworth attitudes of the wardens or the clubs.

A shame that they can no longer work on trust but it looks like they can't.

G


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

I am posting this, but not naming the site simply because we are still using it on a very regular basis. (It's not all that far from St neots as it happens....)

Due to work commitments, I booked our m/h onto a site and with a lot of work on my part booked basically from May - Sept, observing the 21 day rules etc, this entails moving off on a Friday and back on a Sunday, which in itself involves me driving 120 each way to move it as O/h does not drive the m/h.

On arrival, the warden referrred to us a 'roadworkers' ie indicating that she thought my o/h was probably a labourer of some sort, and that she did not want the showers 'all mucked up with mud'. Slightly puzzled I said well actually he is a computer lecturer and does not normally roll about in the mud......
Then she said, well we will park you by the gate so your van does not wake everyone up when you go out in the morning. My o/h drives a volvo estate car and leaves at 8.45am.(in his business suit I might add!)

I just could not get my head around what she was intimating, or her rudeness, however, he has been on there over a month now, and I've concluded the following 1/ she is at least partially deaf 2/ she hates people that stay on sites for more than 4 days as she likes to 'keep the pitches for holiday makers' 3/ she did not like the look of my o/h

this story goes on and on, at this particular site they have a very good stoarge facility which is never more than 1/2 full, explaining that I have to make such a long journey to move the van etc, I asked if we could pay to store it in the storage over the weekends, 'NO definately not because the relief warden is old and can't be bothered with that sort of thing, anyway its a big job to get signed into the storage'
Hello I'm a paying customer/club member?? if he is too old to do the job then get someone that is not....

Obviously, when I go down to move the vehicle off site, my o/h is at work so we have a system where he takes my vehicle to work, and at 12 noon I move off the site and park in a layby until he finishes work, he then joins me and follows me to a storage park some 15 miles away......so I asked this warden if I could stay on site until 3.30 when o/h returns.... ho no definately not got people coming on got to have the pitch free.....which is all very well except one day she made a mistake when I changed the booking as we had arranged to go home a day early...and she had left our name on the pitch thinking we were going the following day.....so when I said (again) can I stayon site until 3.30pm, she said well you are not going until tommorow, ho yes I am,,......looks it up on computer realised her mistake and said Certainly not, I need the pitch for someone booked in......HuH? how could they be booked onto my pitch when she thought I was going to be on it until following day....

Rather than argue or report her, I have kept my cool and bit my tongue, mainly cos o/h needs to be close to his job at the moment and we cannot afford b&B etc;

To a point I do agree that these sites are supposed to be for holiday makers, and we use them frequently for that purpose, but whatever the wardens pet hates, surely they are supposed to be polite and helpful to members?? I know people from this forum that have booked onto sites for 'long term stays' simply because their o/h is in hospital, no doubt my warden would not approve of that either!!

I've paid over £1,000 in fees to CC this year ontop of my membership........and I get treated like a worm....well guess what, when o/h no longer needs that park, I will take great pleasure in voicing my complaints to the management of CC.....

Until then I will grin and bear it.........the time is getting closer and closer....to the worm turning........


----------



## GWENNIE (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi there,
What a disgusting way to be treated. Though, unfortunately it doesn't surprise me. people like that don't deserve to keep their jobs. They certainly have lost sight of who ultimately pays their wages. make sure you put in a formal complaint. They shouldn't be allowed to get a way with it !. With the amount it costs on these sites you should expect 5 star treatment.
Helen.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Grizzley, 
I know the ccc send their manaers on training courses, I was thinking of an addition which concentrated on customer care and interpersonnal skills.

My experience with both the CC and the C&CC is mixed, and inconsistent. Not only did it seem the reception from the mamagers changes from site to site, but also it varied at the same site depending, presumably, on variables such as the weather, time of day, or what was for breakfast.

Now please dont think I'm tarring all the manages with the same brush, but the good'uns should get the opportunity to show the less good how its done.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

When we used a C & CC dite recently, we were asked for both our cards, and it was explained that the club has recently insisted on both cards being seen - especially when asking for the age discount.
She was most apologetic about it, and the both wardens were friendly and helpful.

If the club insists on protocol being followed well and good, and we all have off-days, but there is never an excuse for continued bad temper or attitude.

If a formal complaint is made, it may not help the complainant, but it may help others - especially if similar complaints have been received.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we have actually emailed and spoken to the C&CC reading all your replies it is a shame the way some of you have been treated as well as us.

Now ref the membership cards when Sonesta phoned the following day to the club direct and told the lady there just what we were experiencing she was very helpful and said ' a simple phone call direct would have sorted this out (from reception) she also said they were open until 8pm and it would have been very easy for reception to do. I think possibly this couple had their tea on and we turned up at the wrong time or something.

I will point the gentleman who is dealing with my complaint in the direction of this thread and maybe he could confirm for members here just what the exact situation is ref showing cards now. 

As I said before I am not unreasonable and the last thing I would want is to see someone out of a job etc however I feel very upset and saddened that we actually had to leave this site when we would have loved to have stayed there...........also we now feel we can't return to that site unless of course there are any different wardens in the future which is a shame as it was lovely there.

Also when you think about it the C&CC lost the money for two pitches for most of this week, and all because this warden could not give me a straight answer ref our friends. His rudeness I could have tolerated I guess. I also feel sad that Sonesta and her Hubby missed out on staying on such a lovely site too.


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

*why why why*

Another side to this. I was recently in the office of a CC site at 9.15am waiting for the papers to come. A caravan rig drew up and while the warden was booking the man in she remarked in a pleasant non-confrontational tone that he was very early and as nobody had yet left there were very few sites available and he would have had a better choice if he had arrived later. He immediately became offensive so I left.
When I returned half an hour later the warden was in tears and told me the man had raged on that there were no rules in the CC that they had to come after 12.00 and that she had been very rude and he was reporting her to the club. In my hearing she was just pleasantly stating the obvious, and he was in for a fight from the beginning. The Great British Public isn't always easy to deal with.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Bouncer just re read your post is the site you refer to a C&CC or CC ? its awful that someone could be judged ref their clothing isn't it.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: why why why*



jarcadia said:


> Another side to this. I was recently in the office of a CC site at 9.15am waiting for the papers to come. A caravan rig drew up and while the warden was booking the man in she remarked in a pleasant non-confrontational tone that he was very early and as nobody had yet left there were very few sites available and he would have had a better choice if he had arrived later. He immediately became offensive so I left.
> When I returned half an hour later the warden was in tears and told me the man had raged on that there were no rules in the CC that they had to come after 12.00 and that she had been very rude and he was reporting her to the club. In my hearing she was just pleasantly stating the obvious, and he was in for a fight from the beginning. The Great British Public isn't always easy to deal with.


Hi I agree with what you are saying especially as we are in business ourselves but I can say hand on heart that there was no reason on this occasion for us to be treated in this way. In fact as we were leaving we kept very calm and it was the warden that raised his voice to us my Husband used to be a Rover Manager too and his training back then was if a customer had a complaint to listen and keep calm even if the customer was shouting..............it always worked and to this very day my Husband always keeps his calm in a situation. I gues the Warden wasn't happy because my Husband told him we had spoken direct to the C&CC and also that we knew that despite what he had told us Sonesta had found out that there were indeed more than two pitches left at that time.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Briarose said:


> Bouncer just re read your post is the site you refer to a C&CC or CC ? its awful that someone could be judged ref their clothing isn't it.


Very easy to fall into the trap though. 8O 8O

We took Gracie to Ireland with us_ (just got back)_ and three of the scruffiest little urchins you could imagine came across the campsite and stood looking at her. Their equally unkempt father came out of a battered old van, and stood looking quite aggressively in our direction.

I wasn't bothered, but was very surprised by what happened next - *which gave me a lesson in judging by appearances*.

The oldest (about 8 or 9) little girl said, _"Excuse me Sir. Would it be alright if we rub down your lovely little dog?"_

The father then said, _"Good girl. You were in trouble if you didn't ask the gentleman politely."_ and went back into the van.

They were the nicest kids we have met in a long time, and they _"rubbed down"_ Gracie for a good half an hour, much to her satisfaction of course.

Restores your faith a bit doesn't it!  

Regards


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Dave and welcome back, I thought you were missing from action LOL.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Briarose, in answer to your question it was CC, and yes it does annoy me that we are judged on our appearance, but then most people turn up in jeans & t shirts or similar relaxed clothing when on holiday don't they?

I guess because my o/h is bald, beard and looks like a barn door, may have something to do with it, but then they don't know the gentle giant that spent years working for the St Johns Ambulance every week and spent hours of his own time teaching disadvantaged kids.....as you say looks are definately deceiving....

On that note, the chap I work for who happens to be a multimillionaire (several times over) hangs out in the same model motorhome as we do and you would never know that he could afford to buy the CCor C&CC clubs if he felt like it.........one thing he has taught me, is always take people as you find them, rich poor it makes no difference they are all people and deserve respect. (Exception being tax man and government busibodies!!)

My personal opinion is life is too short to argue and be difficult for sake of it.......usually!


----------



## 110631 (Mar 16, 2008)

Busty said:


> So sorry to hear of your experiences it is so demeaning when these people try to intimidate one.
> 
> Perhaps you could make a *formal complaint*about this person who is obviously down the low end of the social scale. As always one meets people without morals and social skills every day.
> 
> ...


I agree .but what a disgraceful situation from company site empolyees. Any, bad publicity, can wreck companies and certainly with the amount of us who read these stories ,will give that place a wide berth, after all we are paying customers .
I think a formal complaint to HQ is a must because if that happened too often ,why pay membership money ,when there is ever increasing other camp sites about,you dont need any membership,and in my travels i have camped at many none company sites and they have been lovely people.
time to sort out them out ,he would,nt have been upright too long upsetting my wife !!!!
jonb


----------



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

It's very sad to be treated so badly as that and I hope you report them.
It has reinded me of a few months ago when we first set out on our UK trips, so it must of been the winter as we'd bought our van in the September.
We were told we couldn't book in at the half empty Sandringham CCC site before 12.00 at 11.00 and the wardens then suggested that we go off for a bit of sightseeing to then return later. We were in our Twin(Duccatt) and had just driven from Staffordshire with 2 dogs that were itching to get out and have a run, so, we said 'OK' and then promptly cleared off to another site down the road, which was not CCC.
Actionspeak louder than words.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Invicta said:


> We had an experience of problems with site wardens on a C&CC site a couple of years ago but after a few hours there we realised that the husband had a serious illness and his wife was doing the best she could under the circumstances.
> 
> One wonders if the C&CC were aware of the situation. If it was then there should have been some 'back up' for the couple. Under those particular circumstances, one would not want to see them ousted out of the position.
> 
> I expect the poor man is dead by now.


Being a warden is a job not a hobby, customers still turn up and need full customer service whether a warden is ill or not. Illness should not be an excuse for crap service. If they are too ill too work they should have called in and asked for cover.

Now call me callous but hundreds of campers turning up for a weekend should not have to experience bad temper or shortness and their holiday started on a bad note because a warden is not currently up to the job. You pay enough to stay on site, politeness or a bit of friendliness should not be too much to ask.



Jarcadia said:


> Another side to this. I was recently in the office of a CC site at 9.15am waiting for the papers to come. A caravan rig drew up and while the warden was booking the man in she remarked in a pleasant non-confrontational tone that he was very early and as nobody had yet left there were very few sites available and he would have had a better choice if he had arrived later. He immediately became offensive so I left.
> When I returned half an hour later the warden was in tears and told me the man had raged on that there were no rules in the CC that they had to come after 12.00 and that she had been very rude and he was reporting her to the club. In my hearing she was just pleasantly stating the obvious, and he was in for a fight from the beginning. The Great British Public isn't always easy to deal with.


Did you offer to back up the part of the warden's discussion that you heard? Quite often a cust service rep will be disciplined purely on the customers side of the story - nice to have some back up!

Sorry for the bit of the rant, I was in customer service for a long time and I am pretty lenient when people are assisting me but there is no excuse for bad manners ... just really winds me up! :roll: I was always taught to treat each customer as if they are your first. Stood me in good stead.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

theboadacea said:


> Invicta said:
> 
> 
> > We had an experience of problems with site wardens on a C&CC site a couple of years ago but after a few hours there we realised that the husband had a serious illness and his wife was doing the best she could under the circumstances.
> ...


I have to say that every word you have posted is true


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*Good grief !*

Briarose,
Just picked this thread up very late , but, as Gordon and I have just started working as wardens on a campsite (not the C&CC) ust HAD to answer you.
........before we started this job ,we presumed anyone with a bit of go could do it !!...Seems this is not so !!! We both love the job, but are well aware of others doing the same thing who constantly moan...complaining about the very people paying their wages !!...Takes all sorts, as the saying goes....but why is it that the very people least suited to the jobs, apply for them...THEN GET THEM !!! Mind boggles !!

Anyone out there thinking of doing this job...GO FOR IT !!!

Great life..Jenny


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Good grief !*



smithies said:


> Briarose,
> Just picked this thread up very late , but, as Gordon and I have just started working as wardens on a campsite (not the C&CC) ust HAD to answer you.
> ........before we started this job ,we presumed anyone with a bit of go could do it !!...Seems this is not so !!! We both love the job, but are well aware of others doing the same thing who constantly moan...complaining about the very people paying their wages !!...Takes all sorts, as the saying goes....but why is it that the very people least suited to the jobs, apply for them...THEN GET THEM !!! Mind boggles !!
> 
> ...


 Hi Jenny thanks for the reply. Sounds like you really do enjoy the life............I realise too that is must be hard at times as well, but there must be a lot of nice people that you meet along the way.

We still can't believe what happened to us LOL although at least now we can actually laugh about the couples attitude :wink: my Husband was telling our friends last night about when he was in reception and our information had come up on screen my Husband said to the lady is my first name there ? she snapped back ' I'll ask the questions' we had forgotten that bit until last night.

I must admit it has given us and our friends a talking point over a glass of wine this week too.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Briarose,

Yes - we have certainly have enjoyed a few chuckles together during the past few days regarding this whole saga but it still beggars belief that people like that actually exist!

I know when I telephoned the Camping and Caravan Club's main booking line last Tuesday to enquire if there was a pitch available at the St Neots campsite as we were hoping to join you there for a few days, the lady I spoke to said there was plenty of availability right up until Friday (today.) From the Friday there were a lot of people booked on for the coming weekend but if we wanted to come Tues - Fri that was no problem whatsoever as there were plenty of pitches still. So the Wardens comments about there only being 2 pitches available on the Tuesday seems rather odd to say the least doesn't it and obviously completley untrue too? When I explained to the lady I was speaking to about all the problems you were having with the wardens at St Neots she was totally flabbergasted and suggested that you put in a complaint about your whole experience. 

What a shame you felt that upset that you felt you wanted to leave the campsite early and I hope once this matter is investigated you get recompensated for what you lost etc? I only hope that once the Camping and Caravan club look into all this that this couple are chastised for their appalling customer service. I would imagine this couple will be asked for a full explanation for their behaviour - but who knows what excuse or fabricated story they may conjure up in order to justify their absolutely inexcuseable attitude but sadly you will probably never know what they say in their defence will you?

As I have known you and Phil for many, many years I know the type of couple you are and I can honestly say hand on heart, that there would be no way whatsoever that either of you would have ever said or done anything that warranted such treatment, you are just not that type of couple - in fact you are the type of couple who would find it hard to be offensive, rude or impolite to anyone ................. so I know for sure, even though I wasn't there at the time with you, that this couple would have been bang out of order. 

Anyway, as it's turned out we have all had a very enjoyable few days at the lovely Willows campsite in Huntingdon haven't we and the Warden here has been a charming chap and so welcoming and friendly. What a difference eh and so it's nice to think we have spent our money on a campsite that truly values and respects their customers?

Sue


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Briarose
I have just read this thread and am disgusted with the attitude of the warders. We have experienced problems with the Caravan Club Warders but never with the C& CC ones. The warders at the Cambridge site are the nicest people you could meet and if you arrive early then they put you on the pitch and book you in at 12. They also let you stay longer for a small donation to the flower fund. Also the Warders at Normans bay are also good. We have come across some jobsworths especially the assistant warder at Ferry Meadows and the warder at Tewksbury (Both Caravan Clubs sites). Lets hope the site you stayed at more than made up for the upset at St Neots.

Sonja


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

RedSonja said:


> Briarose
> I have just read this thread and am disgusted with the attitude of the warders. We have experienced problems with the Caravan Club Warders but never with the C& CC ones. The warders at the Cambridge site are the nicest people you could meet and if you arrive early then they put you on the pitch and book you in at 12. They also let you stay longer for a small donation to the flower fund. Also the Warders at Normans bay are also good. We have come across some jobsworths especially the assistant warder at Ferry Meadows and the warder at Tewksbury (Both Caravan Clubs sites). Lets hope the site you stayed at more than made up for the upset at St Neots.
> 
> Sonja


 Hi thanks for the support I can honestly say that all of the sites we have stayed on in the past have been fine. We were on a CC site just a couple of weeks ago in Norfolk near to Ludham and it was lovely, my Husband popped over to ask what time they wanted us off ! and the warden there said 'what time do you want to go' Hubby said 'well 11 or 12' and the warden said 'well what about 1ish then'. We have stayed on Ferry Meadows back in Feb everything was OK there for us but I don't know who was on duty at the time :wink:

As Sonesta has said we ended up at 'The Willows' what a lovely guy the warden is there............he couldn't have gone out of his way to be more helpful right up to leaving this morning (Sonesta is still there) and I can highly recommend this place, lovely pub down the road with watermill and nice marina etc rabbits and squirrels to watch, and for the men fishing in a nearby lake. It is very pretty and the little CC site next door would be heaven to stay on (both under same warden) the Willows is a CL for the C&CC too.



> What a shame you felt that upset that you felt you wanted to leave the campsite early and I hope once this matter is investigated you get recompensated for what you lost etc? I only hope that once the Camping and Caravan club look into all this that this couple are chastised for their appalling customer service. I would imagine this couple will be asked for a full explanation for their behaviour - but who knows what excuse or fabricated story they may conjure up in order to justify their absolutely inexcuseable attitude but sadly you will probably never know what they say in their defence will you?


 Hiya as my best mate obv you know better than anybody how upset I was ? and gutted esp as it was a lovely site and I just know you and Gilb would have loved it too, but getting a answer out of that guy ref you pitching next to us, was like getting blood out of a stone. At the end of the day I know the truth and I am not looking for compensation..............simply that no one else is treated like we were, I have never felt so uncomfy in my life. Never mind we found somewhere just as lovely but it did really take the shine off the first 24 hours of our break...........both of us were really ready for the break after a 10 day stint at the shop and we personally felt we lost the 1st day.

Theres always the next time though.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CCC*

Hi

Arrivals before 12 noon.....given that a person occupying a pitch has to vacate it by 12 noon, it follows that the earliest arrival can be 12 noon too.

Example.

All pitches are fully booked on a site - any site - private or otherwise. Tomorrow, the site has five departures and five arrivals. If the departures stay until the latest time possible - 12 noon, then it follows that the arrivals cannot arrive until 12.01. So, assuming the a couple of the arrivals arrive early, where can they park? Do they sit and wait or block up the entrance etc?

On many sites, irrespective of the owner/operator, there is only limited space for units to queue whilst awaiting to book in. A long queue could possibly back on to a main road with potential disastrous consequences.

Also, on many sites 1100 - 1200 is toilet and shower cleaning time. This is the time of day the facilities are "advertised as closed". If there are only a couple of staff members on duty - cleaning the loos, and they have to keep breaking off in this short time to take payments and pitch people, the loos probably would not get cleaned "in time". This in turn could lead to guests already on site not being able to use the facilities because the staff keep getting disturbed etc etc. Note - many people try to come into the loo even though there is a sign stating "closed for cleaning".

Every site is different in layout and this too can affect what decisions are made.

Example - on various sites I am familiar with, it is possible for a caravan or motorhome to be parked outside reception area, and also possible for guests already on site to get passed in order to reach their pitch. On another private site I am familiar with, whilst there is "one in front", the job stops and a traffic jam occurs.

Note also how terrible some people park their vehicles. I have even seen a motorhome waiting at reception, the driver paying his bill, and another motorhome has "overtaken" him, parked at a cock eyed angle in front of him, then proceeded to reception to check in. Why did he not just wait at the back instead of stopping the job for everyone?

There is always two sides to every coin.

It is currently 2115 and I am still waiting for a guest to arrive. I have to start thinking at this time of day "are they coming at all" etc.

In the short time I have working on a site, I have had an arrival at, wait for it 0630 in the morning. Now, bear in mind the 1200 arrival time, what do you think to that? Furthermore, if you were tucked up in bed, would you want someone to start hammering awning pegs into the ground NEXT TO YOU at 0630 in the morning.

I expect that certain sites - such as those near sea ports etc may have to deal with even more of the unexpected.

A while ago, Chris suggested I write a book about some of the stuff that goes on......I could and I would, but I doubt you would believe it all!

Many people often ask to stay after 1200. Again, see it from both sides of the coin. If the site is running at capacity, it is not possible to do this, as, if someone wanted to stay untill 1300 - I know it is only one hour - but the people who are due to check in at 1200 arrive, then where do you put the new arrival? This decision rests with the site staff and will probably depend on the inbound loading. REquesting a late check out on a Friday for example will probably be a "no", but requesting the same on a Monday is more likely for a "yes" - all depending on expected arrivals etc. Remember too that, whilst you may have 10 arrivals BOOKED, another 10 could turn up without a booking.

What I will say about pitching, is it is like playing chess. As an example, you have three hard standings in a row - all available for use. Your first guest arrives - what pitch do you offer him? Well. I offer him a choice of the two end ones, so that the middle one and "opposite" end one are free. Why? Well, the other two arrivals may well be a family with two caravans - not all such bookings state "pitch near Bill's family" etc and often we have to take an educated guess. Had I pitched the first customer in the middle, then it means that the two families wanting to pitch together are unable to do so. Equally though, you could say that those wanting to pitch together should always tell the site operator....again it is all about seeing it from both sides.

R


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

More please Russell...that's a very interesting insight and I'm sure you've got a book in you !

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Age conncession*

Hi

I forgot about the age concession, but before I ramble on, some of you will know I used to work on board InterCity type trains. Here goes a classic.

Fred walks up to the self service ticket machine for a ticket from here to there. It is £30.00. With a young persons railcard, the fare would be approx £20. So, Fred pressed the button for a young persons railcard and buys the cheaper ticket, even though he does not own a young persons railcard. He gets on the train. I come through and check tickets. The ticket is marked with a code to signify it was bought with a young persons discount card. I also ask to see the card. There isnt one. Result - the ticket is invalid and a new full fare one is to be bought.

Now the age concession thing.

Example - my dad is 65 this year - he does not act it, nor look it, he looks nearer 50 in my opinion. He logs on to the website and books a pitch for his motorhome at the age concession rate - ACR. On arrival at the site, I say

"Ah yes, here for two nights, grass pitch with electric, one adult at the age concession rate."

Then I think - he doesnt look 55, so I ask for his card in the correct manner. The card is marked as "ACR" so I know it is all above board.

Now a dodgy example.....

The young person off the train, logs on to the website and thinks....

"mmmm, that'll save me £2 per night, so I will book the pitch as ACR".

On arrival at site, I ask to see his membership card. It is not marked ACR, so I ask for age related ID. If the ID is genuine etc, I mark his card as ACR and so on. (I have yet to meet one that is not genuine - and even so, it could be a genuine error when booking on line etc etc. Easy to make a mistake.....he who makes no mistakes, does bugger all.)

Again, it is all about seeing things two ways, but, people usually laugh at me when I ask for their cards showing ACR as many of them are 20 years beyond, so in that circumstance, it leads to a bit of banter etc.

Going back to the trains, it was not uncommon to see a discount card where the "sex" of the cardholder appeared wrong - but remember transgender, transexual and so on. Nothing is as plain sailing as we think.

R


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Russell.
I take on board all you said and it all seem very fair when explained like that.
Never the less there was no need for the Wardens to be rude.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't see what the problem is with producing membership cards, especially showing ACR.

We carry our CC & CC&c cards in the sun visor. On arrival at site, get appropriate cards from visor , check in, show cards, no problem.

If I cant produce the membership cards, I would expect to be charged non member fees.

Geoff


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

StAubyns said:


> I don't see what the problem is with producing membership cards, especially showing ACR.
> 
> We carry our CC & CC&c cards in the sun visor. On arrival at site, get appropriate cards from visor , check in, show cards, no problem.
> 
> ...


 I think you have missed the point of what happened..............we simply hadn't picked up the wallet that contains all the cards on leaving home, the main problem for us was being treated in the way we were. Especially when trying to sort out if our friends could get a pitch too. Paying for the pitch as a member or non member wasn't actually the issue as such....... after all whats £6 a day. Even now I am not looking for a refund etc even though we missed a night that we had paid for as we still didn't know if our friends could actually come to us as planned.

Russ you must write that book :wink: I would love to read it............and bear in mind I can and do see things from both sides of the coin remember what we were discussing on the NY meet ROFL.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

StAubyns said:


> I don't see what the problem is with producing membership cards, especially showing ACR.
> 
> We carry our CC & CC&c cards in the sun visor. On arrival at site, get appropriate cards from visor , check in, show cards, no problem.
> 
> ...


Hi Geoff,

Well I see what you are saying but obviously people do mislay, forget or lose things from time to time and most of the time in a situation such as this one, memberships can be confirmed by quick and simple security checks. It's not like it was a credit or debit card where banks and companies have to be so strict and so vigilante due to fraud and theft etc is it?

However, this was not the real issue with Briarose's complaint and if it had been just down to that I am sure it would not have been a problem at all! Briarose and her husband fully respected the fact that without their membership cards to hand the receptionist had no option but to carry out certain security checks to confirm they were who they said they were but discression should be used in instances such as this and they were highly unlikely to have been trying to do the C & CC out of £6 per night when they had a brand new £40,000 motorhome sat outside the reception were they? However, stranger things can happen I suppose and so if the lady felt she wanted to check them out to verify their identities etc she had every right to do so but it could have been done far more tactfully and certainly not in such a suspicious and finger pointing manner. I know once when I telephoned a C & CC campsite to book a pitch, I had not got my card with me at the time and the friendly person I spoke to simply asked for my postcode and surname etc and she was able to access my membership details within seconds! So to be fair Briarose and her husband's joint membership could have been confirmed if the lady at St Neots had been more willing to help. However, like I have already stated at the beginning of this post, this was not the issue really and Briarose's and her husband was perfectly agreeable, under the circuimstances to pay the non members rate for the duration of their stay and their whole complaint was not based on costs but more because of the dreadful attitude of the couple who run the St Neots Camping and Caravan Club site.

As we were wanting to join our friends for a few days my friend could not even get the husband to answer their query about an available pitch for us and he seemed reluctant to commit himself and when they politely asked him again all he would say was "how long is a piece of string?" What was all that about and surely he could have replied with a simple YES we have at the moment or NO we are fully booked up? He did, after they asked a third time eventually bark back at them that he only had 2 pitches left but it would seem (after talking to the C & CC direct) that this was in fact untrue and he really had a great deal more vacant pitches than that! God knows what was up with this pair but personally I think they are rather odd if you ask me? :roll:

I think we all would agree that no matter what situation we are faced with manners and respect are essential when your job involves dealing with the general public and although some folk can really test your patience it is essential to remain polite at all times. In my humble opinion this couple are badly in need of essential lessons in customer relationships and I would certainly not want people like them working for me as I fear they would lose me business big time. There was certainly no need for the sarcastic, rude and ignorant comments that were made by this couple to our friends and I am sure most people would agree wholeheartedly with this point of view! Treat people how you would like and expect to be treated yourself and you wont go far wrong in life I say!

Sue


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

> Treat people how you would like and expect to be treated yourself and you wont go far wrong in life I say!


I agree Sue you know me I hate trouble of any sort and even now in a way I just wish we had left and not said anymore..............after all we didn't go away wanting anything like this to happen, I was looking forward to us all chilling out there. If the couple would now just hold their hands up and say 'we should have been more helpful' that would be enough for me, hopefully they might have learned a lesson from this, I still can't get over that he kept saying you hadn't booked and he couldn't seem to see that you didn't want to book until you knew if you could get a pitch and one near to us. I know you did ring in the morning to try to get an answer yourself too.

Never mind the lovely guy at the Willows more than made up for things.


----------



## MikeHol (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Briarose,

I sympathise with your problems. Unfortunately, in our experience, this is not uncommon on C&CC club sites. Over many years, we too have had situations that have spoilt our camping trips, due to similar issues with holiday site managers on these sites.

I feel that I, amongst others, have probably contributed to this by NOT complaining ourselves. However, we all go away to enjoy a break, so don't want to add to disappointments by making waves. an example of the silent majority perhaps.

What you have done in this case is, in my view, correct. The C&CC club ought to be aware where their own people act in this way. Also raising awareness so that others know the possible downside to camping on some club sites. The C&CC monthly magazine won't print information such as this!

Mick H.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

MikeHol said:


> Hi Briarose,
> 
> I sympathise with your problems. Unfortunately, in our experience, this is not uncommon on C&CC club sites. Over many years, we too have had situations that have spoilt our camping trips, due to similar issues with holiday site managers on these sites.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the reply Mick I must admit I am normally a put up and shut up type person. I hate problems even when it comes to things happening in our own seasonal business it takes me quite a lot to actually speak up LOL even today when I saw a woman helping herself to some of my stock, I didn't say anything but just went and stood by her until she realised I was watching and decided to put it back.


----------



## 110747 (Mar 21, 2008)

we had a problem a few years ago at CCC site in cornwall.

we went out for the day and as it was raining i took the hookup cable with me.

when we returned the warden had sited someone else in our pitch.

there was another pitch next door but i didn't want to just take it so i went to the warden and said "someones in our pitch where shall we park up" as i actually didn't want to do the wrong thing.

he then went into a rage about he can't be expected to remember which pitches are taken and i should of left something on the pitch etc etc.

he totally missed the point, i didn't care that my pitch had gone i simply wanted to know where i should go now as they always like to pitch you up and i thought it was quite a simple situation that needed a simple answer.

anyway he was blazing and red in the face and had lost it completely that day, we didn't complain but perhaps should of and we felt intimidated for the rest of our stay and it left us unhappy.

the wardens in question have now gone from that site and the replacements are fantastic and helpfull and friendly.

Geoff B


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Briarose, you need me to come and work in your shop, I would have no qualms about sorting out your theives..... "WOULD Madom like to pay for those items concealed in her jacket at the till or should I call the police?" 
Usually works if said in very loud voice....

What you need to start thinking is ...that is my money walking out of the door.....however, I am like you on personal things don't like confrontation, and in fact sometimes I find it more amusing not to say anything that to react....

I think though it does you good once in a while to react very strongly i.e start ranting and raving....firstly you will feel better (if a bit embarressed) and secondly it instills in peoples minds that you are not a pushover...


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

bouncer said:


> Briarose, you need me to come and work in your shop, I would have no qualms about sorting out your theives..... "WOULD Madom like to pay for those items concealed in her jacket at the till or should I call the police?"
> Usually works if said in very loud voice....
> 
> What you need to start thinking is ...that is my money walking out of the door.....however, I am like you on personal things don't like confrontation, and in fact sometimes I find it more amusing not to say anything that to react....
> ...


 When would you like to start work :wink:

Geoff sorry to hear of your experience too, I guess that is just how we felt..........at the time, in fact I have just been thinking about it again and discussing with Sonesta who is also now home, in a way it seems like a dream now.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Briarose,

Never mind a dream ................... more like a nightmare I'd say LOL!

Well the best thing you can do now is not allow some ignorant little hitlers like these two obviously are, to upset you any further. I know you do not like confrontations and I know you get upset when people are nasty for no reason but just pity them both cos they must be 2 very unhappy people that's all I can say! I don't like to see anyone upset you as you know, which is why over the many years I have been friends with you I have often jumped to your aid in situations like this and had I been there with you at the time I think I would have had to say something LOL. :roll: I mean, I am still angry with Julie Kirk the girl who bullied you at school and even now I think if ever I bumped into her I would challenge her for how she picked on you LOL She is maybe a really nice, kind person now but it still makes me cross when you tell me just how much she scared and upset you at school and how unkind she was to you. So if you are out there Ms Kirk I want a serious word with you ha ha ha! :evil: :evil: :evil: 

Sue


----------



## 113746 (Jun 27, 2008)

*Warwick Racecourse - CC site*

Couple of weekends ago had a classic.

Just had the m/h serviced, clean bill of health and ready for summer trip to europe. My wife decides to meet up with me at warwick on the way back from garage for the weekend.

It was really raining hard and people were pulling out left right and centre. We were joking and laughing. I tried to extend my booking from just Fri night to all weekend. Warden said, i cant i am fully booked, computer says so. Just then a fellow camper says you can have my spot i am leaving, too wet. I am over the moon. Warden says cant give it to you, computer says we are fully booked.

So i wait until next morning after the site was about 60% utilised. At 12noon i asked again and yes you guessed it the warden said cant give you a spot the computer says the site is fully booked. I nearly said "if the computer said to lay down on the M40, would you do it?" instead we packed up the motorhome in under 15mins and pulled out, had a great time in Chapel Lane.

All we could think was they were put out as we setup with our motorhome and my wifes car which is a LWB VW transporter, ie looked like we had 2 motorhomes on one pitch but only paid for 1 pitch.

BTW i have had loads of laughs (and some sad moments) since joining a couple of hours ago. Feels like a great place.

Catch up soon

Hyme


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Warwick Racecourse - CC site*



Hyme said:


> . At 12noon i asked again and yes you guessed it the warden said cant give you a spot the computer says the site is fully booked.


I was told that there are always a couple of pitches for people who turn up without booking. Wonder what his response would have been if you'd packed up, driven up the road and then turned round and come back ?

G


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Theres alot of things blamed, wrongly or conviniently blamed on computers.

I s'pose if the system says " you cant book anyone on 'cos I say theres no room" then its impossible to process the transaction. However, it shouldnt be too difficult to ask the camper to simply comeback later, and keep a bit of paper to that effect.

It still boils down to the relationship that the manager/Warden has with the public. Theres enough shop owners on this forum who know the value of good inter personnal skills, its how a shop owner makes a living, and just because you feel like crop, or the customer you last spoke to was a git, doesnt mean you can give all your customers a hard time. 

I still think the best way forward is to train individual managers to understand that the business they're in revolves around transport, feepayers, and numbers.

Vehicle transport means that arrivals, or departures is an inexact science, feepayers mean profit which pays for everything, and high numbers of customers is a good thing, not a nuisance.

However, the CC or the C&CC cannot address the problems unless the customers tell them about it. So we should, and telling the members of the forum, and a discussion thereon doesnt do anything to prevent these occurrances happening. Also the customers, i..e. Us, need to recognise that if theres a rule,( like 1200 arrival, theres no point in complaining if we turn up at 1045 and cant get on a site.) or the need to carry membership cards, we should carry them. 

Smugly, I carry the membership card in the RV.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Warwick Racecourse - CC site*



Grizzly said:


> Hyme said:
> 
> 
> > . At 12noon i asked again and yes you guessed it the warden said cant give you a spot the computer says the site is fully booked.
> ...


 Now it is funny you should say that as the guy we spoke to at C&CC said the very same thing. As we left the camp site that day my Husband actually said to the warden what we had been told, and the warden replied 'thats a load of rubbish' my Husband just told him to speak to Adam then at the C&CC...........I wonder if he did ? maybe we will never know.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

> theres no point in complaining if we turn up at 1045 and cant get on a site.) or the need to carry membership cards, we should carry them.
> 
> Smugly, I carry the membership card in the RV.


 Hi I just want to pick up on that one in our particular case..........if you read back we were willing to pay the full price as my Husband had not picked up his wallet and lets face it we all make mistakes at times don't we ? :wink: in a perfect world well no one would ever forget a thing LOL as I said before we weren't overly worried about the difference in money...........gosh on reflection I would have paid £10 a night more not to have all the hassle LOL.

Part of my 1st post


> Don't get me wrong the difference of the £6 non member fee per night wasn't really the issue but the feeling of being uncomfortable as he was made to feel like a criminal to be honest. My Husband came back to the MH to get my bank card for ID and he was by this time not happy but he is the sort to try and not fall out with anyone. As he went back to the office I phoned my friend Sonesta to tell her we had arrived and the site looked very nice....................just up the site was the warden waiting to show us to our pitch and he must have eventually got fed up with waiting as he went off...........the lady in the office we think is his Wife.


Whatever happened there was no excuse for us to be spoken to as we were, my Husband said he felt like a criminal.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

just been reading through this post and agree with most of the comments about both the CCC and CC large sites. We only use them as a last resort or due to their location. I find that a lot of the wardens are like little hitlers and enjoy enforcing their petty little rules to the extreme. The worst on for us is not being able to reserve an adjacent pitch for our friends or them for us.

I wonder if anyone from CCC or CC read these posts and realise how their staff effect the enjoyment of their members and the money they have lost because of it.

I was asked on arrival by a tugger if I minded moving to the next pitch over as they wanted to try and save that one for their friends, no problems we were quite happy to move to the next pitch. Once we had pitched their friends arrived and being an older couple I helped then get their van pitched, they brought us a bottle of wine to say thank you. I insisted we share it as they did not need to reward us and we all ended up having rather a good night.

I fail to understand why you cant book 2 adjacent pitches as many people do travel with friends and I don't think any other members would object.

Andy


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"the money they have lost because of it."

They don't see it that way at all. One less independent motorhomer is room for one more dependent, grateful, caravanner.

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CCC and CC*

Hi

Dave - I am not sure I totally agree with your view about independant motor caravanners and grateful caravanners. All customers are welcome on the site where I work, whether arriving as back packers doing the Lands End to John O Groats walk, or arriving in a £200,000 RV. All are treated with the same courtesy, are shown to their pitch with a choice offered where possible, and time take to explain where the facilities are, motorhome service point, recycling, fresh water and so on.

In my time as a guest on such sites, I have in the majority of cases found the staff to be good. On one site, I had run out of milk and went to the on site shop to buy a carton there. They too had run out but the site manager let me have a mug of milk from her own supply. Ok, she could not do that for everyone unless they had a cow out the back producing a never ending supply...

As a customer, whether it be in Debenhams, TopMan, Tesco or a campsite, if I think someone is in the wrong, I make my feelings known.

On many occasions, working on the inter city trains, I received lots of complaints and verbal abuse. Many complaints could not be fixed - such as if the train is full and there is not a seat free etc, and the customer had not reserved a seat, I used to ask the customer what they would do in my situation. Nothing, would be the reply. Enough said.

Sometimes the customer has more knowledge than the staff. An example of this arose yesterday when a customer presented a type of voucher I had not seen before. Rather than keep him waiting, we pitched him first and sorted out the "other stuff later". The customer was in fact quite correct in what he thought, and so we complimented him on his knowledge. There are always way to sort things out etc. On the flip side, had we kept the customer waiting, with others behind him waiting to pay, it could all have been different.

R


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: CCC and CC*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Dave - I am not sure I totally agree with your view about independant motor caravanners and grateful caravanners. All customers are welcome on the site where I work, whether arriving as back packers doing the Lands End to John O Groats walk, or arriving in a £200,000 RV. All are treated with the same courtesy, are shown to their pitch with a choice offered where possible, and time take to explain where the facilities are, motorhome service point, recycling, fresh water and so on.
> 
> ...


 Russell time you was promoted to warden of a certain site.....................not mentioning any names :wink:

For us personally we have stayed on quite a few CC sites recently and haven't had a problem of any sort, quite the opposite in fact............and up to this happening I have to say I have been very impressed.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Briarose said:


> > theres no point in complaining if we turn up at 1045 and cant get on a site.) or the need to carry membership cards, we should carry them.
> >
> > Smugly, I carry the membership card in the RV.
> 
> ...


Briarose,

I do appreciate that you were willing to pay the full amount, and as it happens I wasnt using you as an example, but I do see how it could look like it, so for that I apologise

However, it is true that the conduct that you experienced from the manager/warden, ( which was inexcuseable) will never stop until we, the members or paying public, stop being nice, trying not to make waves or wanting to keep the peace. We must complain to the senior management of the organisation, its up to us. Without our reporting to the senior management, they cannot know of the conduct of the members of their staff.

What I badly said, was if we are going to complain, when appropriate, then we cannot be lax in the application of the rules. otherwis, when we get problems such as you and others have experienced, then our complaints loose credibility.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

bandaid said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > > theres no point in complaining if we turn up at 1045 and cant get on a site.) or the need to carry membership cards, we should carry them.
> ...


Apology accepted :wink: and now when will I be getting the



> I shall wait with baited breath and 2 pounds of support and sympathy.
> 
> I'll even PM you a nice cup of coffee, so you can drink it with me, but you have to PM the bikkies.


 :lol: By the way my Son got in........starts training Sept.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'll photocopy the support and pm it to you......

And, good for him, Pm me a name when he gets out of basic, and I'll let my friend know.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

bandaid said:


> I'll photocopy the support and pm it to you......
> 
> And, good for him, Pm me a name when he gets out of basic, and I'll let my friend know.


 Okey cokey :wink:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Another topic just reminded me we never did hear anymore from the C&CC ref this I seem to think another poster said I wouldn't.


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

Well, I must just be plain lucky. Over the last 5 years I've stayed on loads of CC, CCC and private sites and not once have I encountered any rudeness or made to feel that a motorhome is inferior to a tugger, but I have found a few of the 'guests' to be somewhat lacking in basic manners! 
I was going to start the ironing ages ago but I get so involved reading all the Forums that sometimes it's tomorrow before I know it.
Vita


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Briarose said:


> Too long to post it all now, but we have today encountered the strangest situation with a caravan and camping warden...........he has totally upset our short break and for no apparent reason to ourselves.
> 
> I believe I am a fair person but today has been an experience that I don't wish to repeat, I will post all the details tomorrow but I just wondered if anyone else has encountered 'jobsworth' or I am more important than you type wardens on caravan and camping club sites ? I have now contacted the club with all the details and they have been more than helpful..........thank goodness but this guy really shouldn't be dealing with the public as he has no idea on customer service. :evil: and his Wife (we presume she was his Wife) was just as bad.


Hi for those of you that remember this topic I have just been informed that the managers of this site will be a different couple this year.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good news, indeed!  

Now, which will the wardens be...

Mr&Mrs Doasyouwouldbedoneby 

OR

Mr&Mrs Bedonebyasyoudid?


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

If you get bad treatment, make a formal complaint.
If the club regularly gets complaints about the same wardens they will soon get rid.

Make room for people that WANT the job.
I don't think the clubs would have any problem recruiting in the current climate.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

AberdeenAngus said:


> If you get bad treatment, make a formal complaint.
> If the club regularly gets complaints about the same wardens they will soon get rid.
> 
> Make room for people that WANT the job.
> I don't think the clubs would have any problem recruiting in the current climate.


Well this was one occasion when I did complain.............to this day I am so shocked at what happened and why we were treated like that, I just hope I don't encounter them somewhere else on another camp site 8O


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

Briarose

<Well we arrived on site and it appears we committed two deadly sins, firstly my Husband had no picked up his wallet at home that contains our membership card and secondly we hadn't actually booked. > Neither had your friend booked !!!!!!

It seems a case of six of one and half a dozen of the other.

Always we have had good welcome from all wardens & receptionists CC & CCC in UK.
Always we reserve a pitch and ask if it will be OK if we want to arrive early.

We camped alongside some CC Wardens on holiday in Spain. They told us some horror stories about members their kids & dogs.

It takes all sorts

Brian


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

impala666 said:


> Briarose
> 
> <Well we arrived on site and it appears we committed two deadly sins, firstly my Husband had no picked up his wallet at home that contains our membership card and secondly we hadn't actually booked. > Neither had your friend booked !!!!!!
> 
> ...


 Hi ref 6 of one and half a dozen of the other, normally I would agree with you, but on this occasion honestly you would have had to be there to see it, I have a seasonal business myself and I too see and hear all sorts................but whatever I wouldn't treat anyone as we were treated on that day, you can judge me if you like but anyone who knows me will know that I or my Husband in no way deserved the treatment we got that day. We were willing to pay non members prices etc.

If you re read the topic you will see also that my best friend had also tried to book a pitch for the next day too.........as had we on behalf of them............please don't judge a man or woman until you have walked a mile in their shoes, because I can assure you I wouldn't normally complain about anything. I can honestly say hand on heart you won't have heard stories about us on your travels (the kids are all grown up and the dogs are well behaved :wink: )

*Edit to add the club have apologised to us.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

You could look at this as an opportunity to make a bit of cash.

Remember Asther Ransen JOBSWORTH AWARDS?

Knock up a website offering certificates to be posted out, for Jobsworth Awards, Bad Service Awards, even Good Service Awards etc.

Never know it might catch on, another dot com millionaire.

Colour printer, PayPal account, bit of advertising spin, up and running in a weekend.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

impala666 said:


> Briarose
> 
> <Well we arrived on site and it appears we committed two deadly sins, firstly my Husband had no picked up his wallet at home that contains our membership card and secondly we hadn't actually booked. > Neither had your friend booked !!!!!!
> 
> ...


Impala, there is never a case for anyone to be rude or ignorant and I as Briarose's best friend can vouch that these 2 particular wardens were indeed rude with a capital R! My friend and her hubby are the nicest and most understanding people you could ever wish to meet and there is no way on this planet that these 2 wardens were justified in how they conducted themselves on that day.

We as mature adults all know that many people who work with the general public can relay horror stories regarding the shocking goings on of our fellow man and I myself, being the owner of a shop could speak of many incidents that I myself have witnessed over the years. I often experience beaviour that truly beggars belief! However, that does not excuse myself or anyone else for that matter, who decides to take their impatience and intolerance out on decent people.

As my friend mentioned she and her hubby realised they had made a boo boo and were quite willing under the cirmustances to pay the campsite tariff of a non member etc and they understood perfectly that they have certain rules to follow - but it would appear that these 2 wardens were determined to vent their wrath no matter what and were keen to make my friend and her husband feel like a pair of crooks and as uncomfortable as they possibly could!

Such conduct is not good for business and is absolutely no way to behave in my opinion and although I appreciate they have to ensure people are not behaving fraudulently, there is a right and a wrong way of going about it! How these 2 handled the situation was tacltless and unprofessional and all I can say is that I would hate to have people like that working for me that's for sure!

Sue


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

I don't know Briarose or have never met her[Nearly in Portugal} or her husband.
Reading her posts on here she always has a sympathetic ear and a kind word for every situation.


Some person got the wrong end of the stick.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Nora+Neil said:


> I don't know Briarose or have never met her[Nearly in Portugal} or her husband.
> Reading her posts on here she always has a sympathetic ear and a kind word for every situation.
> 
> Some person got the wrong end of the stick.


Aw thanks Nora I appreciate your support, I must admit I was a bit upset by a previous post as I felt we were being judged on hearsay of other stories.........I can assure you that this wasn't the case and we tried our hardest to be calm back rather than rise to the situation. My friend had also rung up and tried to book for the next day but it was an answerphone and they needed to set off at lunchtime and at that point no one had returned the call, just to add that we asked the warden if there were vacant pitches for the following day etc I feel there is no excuses for answers like 'how long is a piece of string' and yet when Sonesta phoned the club direct they confirmed that there were in fact vacant pitches,

I am a bit sensitive right now due to personal family circumstances and I suppose rather than be upset by a post I should just take it with a pinch of salt. :wink:


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Do the clubs have awards for best Warden.

I was up at CC site at Culloden at New Year.

Boy, was it cold Brrrrrrrrrrrr !

Anyway, Mr Warden was constantly busy making sure the taps kept flowing and the toilets toasty warm etc. 
Meanwhile Mrs Warden was looking after "front of house".
When I enquired about a bottle of Tomato Sauce for my Bacon Sandwich she informed me they had run out but then went into her own house and loaned me her bottle !!  

Really nice couple. Nothing was too much trouble.

Smashing !


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> Hi for those of you that remember this topic I have just been informed that the managers of this site will be a different couple this year.


Good to know for the site in question. 
BUT where are they now??? Are they at a site near you?

After reading through this thread again I hope that the people in question NEVER get employed on a site again. 
My worry is that, with my short fuse, I would end up in trouble if confronted with Briarose's situation.

Edit: So far all wardens I have had the pleasure to meet have been helpfull and cheerfull. Some have horror stories to tell but none have been anything other than happy to be there.


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

Reading this thread again fundamental questions arise.

Did Briarose or friend try to make a booking On Lne with CCC ? Did they request via CCC to have adjacent pitches ? If not why not ?

It can be of little use to phone the CCC or any site and ask if pitches are available, without making a booking or paying a deposit. In the next minute a party of 20 friends could have filled the site by making a positive Online booking.

In the past we have always booked Online, and have phoned to reserve adjacent pitches when needed. We have also moved from allocated pitch by arrangement.

If there had been any upset with the Wardens I would have told them there and then in a polite manner and expected an apology.

As we are now self sufficient in terms of power and heating , generally we prefer the CLs. Our membership cards are kept in the van

As another member said "the C&CC should respond. If they respond in writing will you please let us know what they say? "

Brian


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This has been a fascinating thread - and one that has diverted me from what I should have been doing (and no it's not the ironing!).

Sadly, bad service seems to have increased over the past few years in many areas, not sure why, could be that I am getting older or it could be a true observation.

I feel very unhappy at reading the reported way that Biarrose and others have been treated - I have not visited the site mentioned and am unlikely to do so in the near future, but would never expect to be received in that manner.

As a teacher I regularly encounter students who have "left their book at home" or "I forgot to do it" or similar stories - I sincerely hope I never respond in a similar vein to the way Briarose and Sonesta appear to have been treated. If I did, I suspect the prospect of that child working hard in my subject would reduce rapidly - they would resent coming to my classes and not want to do any work unless it was for fear. That is no way to get the best out of anyone.

Attendance at CC and C&CC sites should be a pleasant experience - why join if it is not?

Our reception at CC and C&CC sites has varied, from excellent to acceptable; we have never been made to feel unwelcome and have on occassions been really helped by the warden. We were returning from France via Plymouth and I slipped in a petrol station and broke my hip - with 5 kids and an au pair in the car, my wife had never towed the van. I was taken off (eventually) to hospital, my wife followed in the car. She later rang CC to explain our problem - very helpful, instantly arranged for her to meet site warden who drove whole outfit to site, pitched awning, straightened out everything and there was a meal perpared by his wife for the whole family. That service went way beyond what we had expected.

Wardens, like customers, vary, but there can never be an excuse to be rude, even if someone is rude to them first (which I don't think was what had happened here), it certainly needs looking into and the C&CC should respond. If they respond in writing will you please let us know what they say?

A fascinating thread -I will continue to watch for more details.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

impala666 said:


> Reading this thread again fundamental questions arise.
> 
> Did Briarose or friend try to make a booking On Lne with CCC ? Did they request via CCC to have adjacent pitches ? If not why not ?
> 
> ...


 Hi the C&CC have apologised as I have already stated..........this has been in the past couple of days, although this incident goes back to last June, in fact we have received a £20 voucher in the post this morning, the whole issue has been investigated but I feel it would be unfair to actually post the email that I have received on a website.

I just hope you never meet this couple to ask them to discuss things in a polite manner as there was just no talking to either of them, however the deputy warden was a different kettle of fish, and to be honest looked very sorry for us on the day we left............and I think had he not been new to the job (as he explained) he would indeed have tried to sort things out, which I know would have been very difficult for him to do at that time.

No we did not book online however Sonesta did phone the club as again already stated on the following morning and there were actually plenty of pitches available.

I guess whatever I say you are going to pick points from my posts, but unless you had been there and actually witnessed what happened you probably wouldn't believe it.

When we moved to another site in the area (C&CC approved) the manager there stated this wasn't the first time he had heard things about the site, whereas in previous years he said the other managers had been brilliant both sites liasing with each other when either was full or busy.

I don't want to get into any discussion now on what I should or shouldn't have done, and yes I know we were in the wrong ref not having our cards with us at the time, however the C&CC said it would have been a couple of minutes job to check this on a computor.........rather than actually being accused that we might be in a stolen MH :roll: is there any excuse for the warden to have called me 'Mrs' or to say 'if you hadn't been on your mobile you could have sited the MH' how did he know I could drive ? and then to accuse my Husband of speeding when in fact we had followed the warden walking to our pitch of a few yards away 8O but hey ho it is the first and hopefully the last time we will ever experience anything like this.

The cards are now in the MH and lets just hope someone doesn't steal it as they would have the cards on board and no doubt easily book on a site with them :wink:

PS


> Reading this thread again fundamental questions arise.
> 
> Did Briarose or friend try to make a booking On Lne with CCC ? Did they request via CCC to have adjacent pitches ? If not why not ?


Just a guess you aren't a barrister are you ? as I feel like I am in the witness box :wink: :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Penquin said:


> This has been a fascinating thread - and one that has diverted me from what I should have been doing (and no it's not the ironing!).
> 
> Sadly, bad service seems to have increased over the past few years in many areas, not sure why, could be that I am getting older or it could be a true observation.
> 
> ...


Thanks Penguin yes we all forget things at times, we wouldn't be human if we didn't would we ? the C&CC have responded and apologised and this morning we received a voucher for £20............I wasn't bothered about the money, but I did feel it unfair that anyone else should be treated in the way we were, I don't know if the couple have moved to another site, but the email did say staff training had been given in the relevant areas.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

impala666 said:


> Did Briarose or friend try to make a booking On Line with CCC ? Did they request via CCC to have adjacent pitches ? If not why not ?
> 
> It can be of little use to phone the CCC or any site and ask if pitches are available, without making a booking or paying a deposit. In the next minute a party of 20 friends could have filled the site by making a positive Online booking.
> 
> ...


Hi there Brian,

I am the "friend" you referred to in your last post, so to answer your question ..... Yes we do usually book online wherever possible but because our motorhome is 28.5 feet in length, then more often than not, when it comes to actually submitting a booking online, a message comes up on screen asking us to telephone the site for confirmation of availability etc. Usually, this is due to there only being limited availability for our sized vehicle. I assume the reason we have to call them is so that they can actually confirm there and then that they do have a big enough pitch available for us. This is exactly what happened when we tried to book online and we attemted several times to telephone the site as requested but unfortunately, every time we rang the site, it just kept going on to answerphone! In the end, due to us having to set off on our journey, we left a message on the campsites answerphone stating our request plus a contact mobile phone number for them to call us back on. I hasten to add, the site wardens in question did not return our call until 2 days later - which by that time our friend Briarose and her husband had encountered the 2 wardens from hell and had subsequently moved to another site! Obviously we had no desire to stay there any longer - so we just told the caller that we had made alternative arrangements.



impala666 said:


> If there had been any upset with the Wardens I would have told them there and then in a polite manner and expected an apology.
> 
> Brian


Briarose has been quite upset by some of your comments Brian and I think she has clearly indicated this to you in her polite replies - so maybe the sentiments you express in the above quote from your last post will show themselves on this forum and you will demonstrate by example just how you expect to be treated when someone inadvertently upsets you? I hope so, as it would be nice to see that instead of acting like judge and jury, you apologised to my friend for making her feel like she is on trial in your courtroom!

Sue


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

impala666 said:


> Reading this thread again fundamental questions arise.
> 
> Did Briarose or friend try to make a booking On Lne with CCC ? Did they request via CCC to have adjacent pitches ? If not why not ?
> 
> ...


 Impala you may be interested in the following thread ref internet bookings, and why it might be wise to in fact phone at times.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-59474-days0-orderasc-10.html I know this is the CC being discussed rather than C&CC.


----------

